# Trolling motor on an offshore boat



## Ajerv

Has anyone applied a Minn Kota trolling motor on a 22 ft offshore center console? The new Minn Kota ipilot trolling motor comes with a maximum of 100 lbs. of thrust and a macximum of 60 inches long shaft. Minn Kota tells me that 100 lbs of thrust will handle a 5000 pound boat but I have doubts that the 5' shaft will put the prop deep enough to work. These are fantastic for gps positioning over a reef or rocks w/ fish and esentially replaces an anchor. Does anyone have experience with the ipilot on a 4000 lb offshore CC????

Any discussion on this would be greatly appreciated!!!
Thanks


----------



## atlantacapt

I don't think you would ever have a need for a trolling motor in the gulf unless hunting Tarpon in shallow or something like that...probably unnecessary.


----------



## Buckyt

I have a regular minkota on my 21' boat. It must be very smooth to use the motor off shore. Much chop will bull the prop out of the water.


----------



## mt0264

same here when I take my bass boat out the prop comes out of the water quit a bit with only 2ft ers. If I had the money they make a small thurst motor 360 deg rotation like the big ships have now that would be nice hooked up to a GPS no telling what that would cost


----------



## EmeraldCoast

I've been in the gulf on calm days and seen guys using their trolling motors to hold up over spots. I don't see any reason why the ipilot wouldn't work as long as it wasn't blowin 20 and 3 to 4!


----------



## seachaser

the best in ocean would be type that mount on trim taps to give you most control.


----------



## Hook

Seems like a waste of money to me.


----------



## MrFish

seachaser said:


> the best in ocean would be type that mount on trim taps to give you most control.


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil' Scout

I'd love to have a trolling motor to work offshore weedlines.


----------



## Fishermon

How much are they selling for? ..a link will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## captken

I've used a trolling motor to swing my boat back and forth over a spot while anchored. Some times you can't get anchored exactly right and a trolling motor gives you more control.


----------



## MrFish

Fishermon said:


> How much are they selling for? ..a link will be appreciated. Thanks


I assume you meant the trim tab mounted ones?
http://www.nextag.com/trim-tab-trolling-motor/products-html


----------



## Captain DP

If your bow isn't too tall to hold an I pilot I would highly recommend it. I have the 36 volt on my Twin Vee and it's a great tool.


----------



## Wharf Rat

For my 22' bay boat, spot lock has changed the way I bottom fish, no matter how deep a water I'm in....inshore, offshore. A creative mount could get you some more depth for a deeper bowed boat, but seems to me like there would be a market for this feature in the troll'n'tab line.


----------

